# Tents



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok guys need a new tent. 
What do you use 
What do you like 
Why do you like it. 
I'm looking for a four man for elk and deer camp. I don't want a wall tent but maybe the next best thing.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

How do you travel to your camping spot, truck, horse, or foot?


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

If you are going to be setting up camp from your truck, I love the canvas tents (springbar, kodiak) but if you are going to have to pack in at all I would probably go with something different as those things would be a pain in the @$$ to carry around.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

This is just me, but if you can drive their, I don't worry about using tents, that is what the rig is for. Much less hassle. If you have pack stock, then things get interesting, you have all kinds of choices depending on what kind of hunting you do. If it is by foot, tarps, tarps, and maybe another tarp, depending on distances. You can cover a lot of ground(both by distance, and shelter) for little weight with the right tarp setups. I have a small one that doubles as a ground sheet and poncho, and I use it to bone out quarters on. For spike camps that you are not going to pack a great distance in, then there are also quite a few tent/tarp options, depends on how you go about things. I say tent/tarp because anything without a floor is technically a tarp, and there is allot that fit that category.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd look into the 4-man outfitter tent by Eureka. They're a compfy 3-man, a tight 4-man, well made 4-season tent.

lots of tent ideas here:
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/21-great-outdoors/32649-tents.html


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

So I use the utv to pack it in. The amount of space is very tight when hauling the amount of gear needed for 7 days. So that throws the wall tent out the window. I need something that is fairly compact and sleeps 4


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Each type of tent has advantages and disadvantages.

Canvas tents 

Pros: Heat Retention - With a good stove, coal, and proper dampering you can get close to an all night burn, Durability - Canvas tents if taken care of are a buy once / cry once proposition, Space - For the footprint it is just like a cabin the woods you can hang and dry your clothes at night

Cons: Weight - 100lbs depending on the size and another 50lbs for the stove, Storage requirements - Can't store until bone dry, Space - The tent, poles, and stove take up a lot of space in the truck (not to mention the space that will be needed for other camp furnature, food, etc), Time to set up - Not really a mobile operation due to the weight and time to set up.

Large Tipi (12 man +)

Pros: Lightweight for the size, Easy to set up, quick to set up - mostly staking in stakes, stand-up room and room to move around, doesn't take up much space in the truck

Cons: Condensation - really only a problem if you do not have the stove running and if you touch the walls, Heat retention - you burn more wood/coal to keep it warm (better with liner)

Medium Tipi (6-8 Man)

Pros: Lightweight, standup room, Easy to set up, backpackable

Cons: Poor space for the footprint - it is a tipi style which means more space in the middle and less on the sides, Condensation, poor heat retention (better with liner) 

Sawtooth/ 6 Man tipi

Pros - Standup room, packable, great for one person - cramped for two

Cons - Space - but it is more of a packing tent, Condensation & Heat retention - better with liner

4 Man Tipis (Similar to Sawtooth/6 man tipi)

Pro - Lightweight, packable

Cons - Have to stoop to change clothes

Tarp 

Pros - Ultra lightweight, packable

Cons - Cold (Not for mid or late season)

Bivy 

Just suck in general

If I was driving to the camp site, I would roll with a canvas or 12 man tipi both with a stove. 

If I was hiking to the camp site, I would roll with the sawtooth.

What matters most is that you are sleeping in comfort, bad sleep is the number 1 cause of coffee overdose / poor hunting performance in the woods.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hoopermat said:


> So I use the utv to pack it in. The amount of space is very tight when hauling the amount of gear needed for 7 days. So that throws the wall tent out the window. I need something that is fairly compact and sleeps 4


I think the 4-man Eureka Outfitter weighs 16+ lbs. It's strapped to the bottom of my backpack here:

I'd like ta have a nickel for every mile I packed those heavy 4-man tents up the mountain.

Very rugged, 4 season:


This 4-season, 4-man (3-man with a wood stove), tipi tent weighs less than 20bs including some pretty hefty stakes. There are no poles, you have to cut your own. You can stand up in this tipi:


.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

If I ever buy another 4-man tent it will be a Hilleberg:
http://us.hilleberg.com/EN/tent/4-person-tents/

kinda pricey though


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> If I ever buy another 4-man tent it will be a Hilleberg:
> http://us.hilleberg.com/EN/tent/4-person-tents/
> 
> kinda pricey though


Goob, If you ever decide to go that route, I can probably get you a deal. Petra Hilleberg is quite fond of your part of the world, specifically the Winds.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Black Diamond Megalight is relatively affordable, good against weather and light for its class. Less than $300 and weighs less than 3 lbs and very compact.


----------

